# My recipe is going commercial



## tugger (7/9/15)

So I work for a small contract packaging company in Sydney and was approached by the marketing people to develop a new beer for them to release. 

So I made a few batches for them to sample and they agreed on a recipe of my design. 
It will be brewed late this week for the first run of cans in a few weeks. 
To say I'm stoked is a bit of an understatement. 
I will have some pics up in a few days showing the can artwork and the branding with some descriptions of flavours. 
It's a bit hush hush at the moment but I will keep you all posted as to how it's going.


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

who is doing the brewing?


----------



## tugger (7/9/15)

It will be brewed in house by Bruce peachy.


----------



## danestead (7/9/15)

tugger said:


> It's a bit hush hush at the moment but I will keep you all posted as to how it's going.


You realise you just told half of the aussie home brewers on a public forum right?

Well done, I hope it turns out a winner.


----------



## droid (7/9/15)

that's great to hear congrats!


----------



## tugger (7/9/15)

Hence the brand name and style wasn't included. 
Thanks danestead. 
As we get closer to release I will be able to give some more info. 
I was talking to the boss today about it, he thinks it would be a good idea to get some ahb members to have a look around and a pre release taste test.


----------



## barls (7/9/15)

id be keen. haven't seen bruce in a while


----------



## antiphile (7/9/15)

Fantastic news and really well done. I'm so incredibly jealous. Of course, I'm assuming your forum name is not a hint as to the recipe ingredients! -_-


----------



## real_beer (7/9/15)

Congratulations, well done boyo!

:beer:


----------



## NewtownClown (7/9/15)

SNAP!

One of my recipes is going commercial, too.
Being brewed by 4 Pines (and me ) this Thursday.


----------



## real_beer (7/9/15)

Well done! :beer:


----------



## jyo (7/9/15)

tugger said:


> Hence the brand name and style wasn't included.
> Thanks danestead.
> As we get closer to release I will be able to give some more info.
> I was talking to the boss today about it, he thinks it would be a good idea to get some ahb members to have a look around and a pre release taste test.


Will you guys be posting samples to Perth? 

Strictly to see how the product holds up with the journey across the Nullabor.


----------



## real_beer (7/9/15)

jyo said:


> Will you guys be posting samples to Perth?
> 
> Strictly to see how the product holds up with the journey across the Nullabor.


That's a fantastic stability test idea jyo and I think the pre release taste test wording would indicate a yes to posting us samples. If jyo's going for the road and rail sample I'll step up for the air express route and let you know if high altitude might be a concern. I'll PM you my details later :beer:


----------



## tugger (7/9/15)

I'm sure somthing can be arranged.


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

What volume will you be running?


----------



## tugger (7/9/15)

We will be only doing a small run at first. 
This is going to be our first house brand.


----------



## tugger (7/9/15)

I suppose this explains that late night call to you yob hunting for 10kg bags of hops.


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

lolz..


----------



## SBOB (7/9/15)

tugger said:


> yob hunting for 10kg bags of hops.


or as yob would call it, enough to cube hop a triple batch


----------



## DU99 (7/9/15)

Hope you guys go well your beer's..  :icon_cheers:


----------



## pat86 (11/9/15)

Sounds cool, I am on mobile so can't see but are you in Sydney? We have a small group of homebrewers if you wanted some good tasters or otherwise just send a case to me and I will pretend to be 24 different people!


----------



## Kev R (11/9/15)

Way to go hope it goes well
will there be isues going from a small batch to commercial quantities?


----------



## tugger (11/9/15)

Thanks again all. 
Yes pat I'm in Sydney. 
Kev, I have worried about this. 
I have to trust the brewer to scale it up and just see how it goes. I'm thinking with proper fermenting controls vs my old freezer with a heat pad in a plastic fermenter and with filtration it will be better than I can brew it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/9/15)

Congrats tugger, my hand is up to be your Melbourne-correspondent taster-extraordinaire ;-)


----------



## tugger (9/12/15)

So the beers been Brewed, the fermentation is finished, it's cold crashing at the moment. 
I added the dry hops on Friday centennial simcoe 20kg and 5. 
It's tasting pretty good, with any luck it will be ready to filter off to a bright tank next week. 
I'm so excited, I have been taking daily samples and it seems to be spot on what I wanted. 
I'm planning to get it into cans before the Christmas break.


----------



## Killer Brew (9/12/15)

That is outstanding! Would love to be able to do something like this but asking around Adelaide and none of the small breweries have capacity. Can it be profitable to run small batch brews on contracted equipment?


----------



## tugger (10/12/15)

It's not easy to make a dollar these days but it can be done. 
We are lucky in that we can do small batches as we own the plant. 
We wouldn't normally do 2 hour runs of a product, just getting it out there and seeing how it sells.


----------



## NikZak (10/12/15)

Sounds like an amazing opportunity mate, congratulations

Now, I'm going to address the large grey mammal in the room and ask...

When are we going to get a 'clone' recipe?


----------



## tugger (14/12/15)

Today is packing day. 
Things are going well.


----------



## DU99 (14/12/15)

looks a nice beer


----------



## tugger (14/12/15)

It's Munich caramunich and wheat over a 50 50 pale Pilsner base. 
30 ibu flavoured with centennial simcoe. 
3.5%abv. 
For a mid strength beer it has a lot of flavour.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (10/6/16)

I enjoyed reading this thread - hope it's all going well tugger.


----------



## tugger (11/10/16)

Things didn't turn out too well. The guys doing the branding screwed up and the entire batch had to be destroyed. 
Mk2 is in the planning phase now.


----------



## DU99 (11/10/16)

was the beer ok.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/10/16)

Sorry to hear that, Id like to know more tugger if you can share with us what happened? What was the issue?


----------



## tugger (11/10/16)

The beer was awesome, the problem was the branding. 
A large company owns the brand name but dosnt use it for beer. 
I don't know how they got it so wrong but did. 
It was all packed wrapped and stacked ready to ship. 
I'm sure a lot more care will be taken next time. 
Things are going well for us in general, we are picking up new customers as the word gets out. 
We also lost a few but swings and roundabouts we are still running.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/10/16)

by destroyed, do you mean, drunk but not sold?


----------



## tugger (11/10/16)

Sent through the can crusher for recycling. 
The man is pretty tight on un taxed beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/10/16)

**** me dead :'(


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/16)

The can crusher cried the whole time.


----------



## idzy (11/10/16)

That sucks


----------



## welly2 (11/10/16)

Every time a full can of beer is crushed, a puppy is shot


----------



## rude (11/10/16)

No way muderers

Poor beers


----------



## good4whatAlesU (11/10/16)

Fark! That sucks in a big way. I hope you got stuck into a few for "research purposes" before they went down. 

Anyway, at least you have the recipe - get onto a new label and make sure to get the trademark sorted and hope to see it out there soon!


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/16)

Annnnd, neglected to say how shit that is. It's like if Kafka wrote a story about brewing.


----------



## Killer Brew (12/10/16)

Sheeeeet. No good. Understated ABV on the can?


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/10/16)

I think it was the bridge brand and picture they used.


----------

